# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Utah Jazz 1/9/07



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*







vs







*

*Dallas Mavericks [27-8] vs Utah Jazz [24-10]*
 | Tuesday, January 9th, 2007 | Salt Lake City, Utah | Energy Solutions Arena | 8:00pm |
|* TV*: TXA21 | *Radio*: 103.3 ESPN Radio | ​ 
*Game Notes*
The Dallas Mavericks look to bounce back after having their impressive winning streak snapped.With their 13-game run over, the Mavericks aim to start a new streak against the Utah Jazz on Tuesday.After winning at least 12 games in a row for the second time this season, Dallas has cemented itself as one of the best teams in the NBA.On Sunday, however, the Mavericks has their season-high 13-game winning streak snapped, dropping a 101-98 decision to the Los Angeles Lakers. Dirk Nowitzki scored 29 points and Josh Howard had 20.Bidding to tie a club record with its 14th straight win, Dallas squandered a nine-point fourth-quarter lead Sunday.Prior to its loss to Los Angeles, Dallas' last defeat came the last time it played the Jazz - a 101-79 defeat on December 11. It was just Utah's second win in its last nine games against the Mavericks.In Utah's last contest on Saturday, Deron Williams had 28 points and 12 assists and Carlos Boozer added 24 points and 11 rebounds in a 96-84 win over Denver. Utah has won three of its last four games and is an NBA-best 14-2 at home. 

*Key Injuries*
*Dallas *- None
*Utah *- None

*Team Leaders*









* Who's hot?* 
_Deron Williams_ - The Colony product has averaged 23.5 points in the last two games and has dished out 11.5 assists per game over the last four. There is talk that he could be a contender for the All-Star Game, although it's difficult to envision him making it over Carlos Boozer, who is averaging 21.5 points and nearly 12 rebounds. ... Dirk Nowitzki is averaging 29 points in the last four games and has pulled down 10.8 rebounds in that stretch. ... The Mavericks have won the rebounding battle in seven of their last 10 games and tied in another. 

* Who's not:* 
_Jason Terry_ - He is struggling with his shot and went 4-of-13 from the field against the Lakers on Sunday. That makes him 9-of-28 over the last three games. ... The Jazz's offense has scored fewer than 100 points in five consecutive games, their longest such streak of the season. ... Utah's backcourt is prone to the occasional foul shooting night. Williams went 1-of-12 in a game last week, and Derek Fisher shot 1-of-9 against Houston on Friday and came back with a 3-for-8 night against Denver ... Erick Dampier has had more than five rebounds just once in the last five games, averaging a paltry 5.4 in that span. 


*Tonights Line*










​


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I would hope that the @ss kicking they gave us last time would be enough to get a win tonight. Getting embarrased twice in Utah would not bode well for us right now. Add in the colapse in LA on Sunday and I would think that playing for pride would be enough. 

When is JET going to come out of his slump?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I know that Avery doesn't like losing, but you can't fight Stern. :biggrin: 

Terry won't stay in one place long; he has shown in the time he's been here that he's resilient. Look for him to be involved tonight in some way.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tonight's game is HUGE!

.... but we do have NT's mojo going.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I call this a must win. We need to show that the Jazz are not ready yet. They need to slow down. The Jazz play damn good at home.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Jazz haven't lost a game that I have attended all year. They are 13-0 with me in the building (includes 1 road game). I guess if I'm there, sorry, guys!

Seriously though, tonights game is really big for both teams. I think whoever wins the battle of the boards wins the game. Either Okur or Boozer is going to have a big night... it's literally impossible to guard both of those guys at the same time.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Jazz haven't lost a game that I have attended all year. They are 13-0 with me in the building (includes 1 road game). I guess if I'm there, sorry, guys!
> 
> Seriously though, tonights game is really big for both teams. I think whoever wins the battle of the boards wins the game. Either Okur or Boozer is going to have a big night... it's literally impossible to guard both of those guys at the same time.


Dallas has to be worried about more than just Boozer and Okur...

Utah has an equally impressive deep bench.

Utah has always been a difficult place to play, especially now that it's a radioactive dump..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

itll be a blow out...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> itll be a blow out...


Am I being optimistic when I assume you are on our side? :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Am I being optimistic when I assume you are on our side? :biggrin:


Ive never rooted against the Mavs(if they ever got involved with Larry Brown I would((and I dont mean the Larry Brown who helped us beat the Steelers in 95))). So if course when I say its gonna be a blow out, I mean for the Mavs...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:biggrin:

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yes! NJ's GT magic should work, the reason we lost was because I have bad GT magic.


Let's go Mavs, it'll be a battle of the boards imo and who ever does win that should win the game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

UTAH won't hesitate to foul anybody trying to take the ball inside, so one of the keys to victory would be not getting intimidated.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think Terry may light it up tonight. Its like everytime he has a sub par game, the next game he is sure to stand out.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dirk was a beast, JHo got his 20, and Jet got his average game.

Dampier didn't even log a single shot attempt. Amazingly, he logged 3 steals, and of course, he had the big block near the end of the game, but he's slowly but surely fading offensively as season progressed.

Stack had 11 points with 16+ minutes of play. I don't think we can ask for more out of this veteran.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1st half was completely sloppy. I was surprised to see Dallas staying in the game after that ugly half.

2nd half was a different story. :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh yeah, I shouldn't forget that NT's mojo is still going.

:biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Not a good win.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Not a good win.


A win is a good win, especially against a top 5 teams in the NBA.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> A win is a good win, especially against a top 5 teams in the NBA.


Correction: the top *3* team in NBA.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Man... how can this win not be a good win?

Dallas only beat PHX by 2 points AT HOME, and that's the #2 team.

When you win ON THE ROAD against the #3 team... that's a pretty darned good win.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ummh let's see... eh bad defense?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> ummh let's see... eh bad defense?


....

Ok... you got me there.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I am still having doubts if my team is real or not. Sure, #3 team in the league, but they are so inconsistent. I guess maybe it is the fact that they are still young and are playing against teams like Dallas stacked with vets. I don't know. Good win, congratulations. It was a hell of a fight, even down to the last stretch of the game. A lot of close calls, but hey, the refs aren't perfect.

See you in Dallas!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ....
> 
> Ok... you got me there.


Umm, if we win in Utah, I'll take anything. That's the kind of win that makes me believe we have what it takes to win it all. You knew the Mavs would bounce back after the loss in LA and the embarrassing in Utah earlier this season.



> Dallas is 23-0 when shooting the same or better than its opponent.


:krazy:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I wonder if theyll take back that flagrant on Stack...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> ..... A lot of close calls, but hey, the refs aren't perfect.


Damn skippy they aren't. Look at some of the calls against us and the FT parade you guys had in the first half. 

I'm not sure how you can't view this as a good win. Sure our D was sub-par, but beating a top tier team in thier house is not an easy task and we managed to do it twice in the last 5 days. 

BTW. I love the grit and attitude Stack brings to the table. I could care less about a flagrant foul here or there, it's the message that comes with the foul that makes it all worth it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ninjatune said:


> Damn skippy they aren't. Look at some of the calls against us and the FT parade you guys had in the first half.
> 
> I'm not sure how you can't view this as a good win. Sure our D was sub-par, but beating a top tier team in thier house is not an easy task and we managed to do it twice in the last 5 days.
> 
> BTW. I love the grit and attitude Stack brings to the table. I could care less about a flagrant foul here or there, it's the message that comes with the foul that makes it all worth it.


dont forget, after a certein amount of flagrants its an automatic suspension...(I think)...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing about technical fouls as well, but havnt been able to find anything confirming or denying that.

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I love the grit and attitude Stack brings to the table. I could care less about a flagrant foul here or there, it's the message that comes with the foul that makes it all worth it.


Amen!

The 1st flagrant actually swing the momentum of the game to Jazz.

The 2nd one seems to have fired up JET.... I think Jet actually had a 10 point quarter.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> dont forget, after a certein amount of flagrants its an automatic suspension...(I think)...


I think it's 10 = 1 game suspension.

I'll do some digging.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

And how does Stack get the only tech when it was painfully obvious that Sloan initiated the dialogue between the two and the ref was right there between them. Sloan baited Stack into that and the dumb ref played it out just like Sloan wanted. 


BTW. Is it just me or does Sloan look like he belongs on the back on a nickel or something. The guy looked like death last night.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> BTW. Is it just me or does Sloan look like he belongs on the back on a nickel or something. The guy looked like death last night.


Haven't seen death, so.... couldn't tell you. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

dont you carry all your flagrants and Techs into the post season also?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> dont you carry all your flagrants and Techs into the post season also?


I am pretty sure you do. The count resets at the beginning of the season.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> dont forget, after a certein amount of flagrants its an automatic suspension...(I think)...


Ok, I did a little digging, and I remember Rasheed Wallace getting in trouble because of it.

Here is a link:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2395432



> NEW YORK -- Detroit's Rasheed Wallace was given an *automatic one-game suspension Monday after receiving his 16th technical foul of the season*.
> 
> Wallace will sit out Tuesday's game against the New Orleans Hornets. On Sunday, he didn't seem concerned about the impending suspension after the Pistons' 109-102 win over the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Came across another article on flagrant fouls. I didn't pay attention to the previous post, but that was related to TECHNICAL fouls.

Here is the link on Kenyon Martin:

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1208/is_11_226/ai_84396335



> That gave Martin six flagrant foul points for the season, which triggered an automatic one-game suspension. According to the league, another flagrant foul by Martin would result in another one-game banishment. After that, every flagrant foul called on Martin would cost him two games.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought the league changed that rule again :whoknows:


----------

